# Who, popular or unpopular, are the best composers of 2014?



## Peter Lewis

Hey TalkClassical.com community! 

My name's Peter, I'm new here. I'll be starting my own blog about new Classical music soon, and I thought you guys could help me out by telling me who the best modern composers are. 

There's a LOT of new classical music out there, but compositions that are eloquent and sophisticated are becoming hard to find. For example, I love dramatic soundtrack music composed by people like Alan Silvestri... it just doesn't seem like it has enough variation or richness. I'm looking for modern composers who are more "classic classical" and less romantic classical, if that makes sense. 

What do you guys think? Any thoughts would be very much appreciated!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Well, two favourites of mine are Matthias Pintscher and Brett Dean. I suppose Ligeti and Boulez and Messiaen are bit older and more well known, but they're still good (and dead, in Ligeti's and Messiaen's case). 

If you can find anything, Anthony Pateras has written some astonishing music.


----------



## dgee

Rihm's just won the Gravemeyer: http://grawemeyer.org/news-updates/rihm-wins-music-prize-for-piece-evoking-2018dark-colors2019


----------



## ptr

A few names of the top of my head, born 1950 and later:

Georg Friedrich Haas
Anders Brødsgaard 
Dror Feiler
Staffan Mossenmark
Rebecca Saunders
Beat Furrer 
Bernhard Lang
Bruno Mantovani 
Isabel Mundry
Fausto Romitelli 
Helena Tulve 
Kaija Saariaho 
Lera Auerbach 
Åke Parmerud
Marc-André Dalbavie 
Olga Neuwirth
Michel van der Aa 
Alissa Firsova
Peter Ablinger
Toshio Hosokawa 
Anne LeBaron

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

dgee said:


> Rihm's just won the Gravemeyer: http://grawemeyer.org/news-updates/rihm-wins-music-prize-for-piece-evoking-2018dark-colors2019


Fantastic to hear!!!! Great news for Wolfgang Rihm!


----------



## Peter Lewis

Thanks everyone! Appreciate it very much


----------



## Ukko

Blasted lopped-off thread labels in the listing. Didn't see the 'of 2014' until I came here. Until then I thought it was worth a comment.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Has the "objective simplicity" mentality of classical classical, but totally modern and totally amazing. One of my favorite modern works of all time:


----------



## differencetone

Steve Reich
Michael Gordon
Arvo Part
Nico Muhly
Marcos Balter


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I am fond of Thomas Adès' music. Everyone else I can think of has been mentioned except for Judith Weir! How have people forgotten the first female Master (mistress?) of the Queen's Music?


----------

